# Iran Launches Missles at U.S. Bases in Iraq.



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Its on now.

Going fill up gas tank.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Time to stockpile canned beans and ammunition.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Nuke the bastards!

Just kidding.

Both sides need to take a breath and end this childish nonsense now.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> Nuke the bastards!
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Both sides need to take a breath and end this childish nonsense now.


I am not sure about the accuracy of the "news".

_Retired Congressman Ron Paul likewise declared, "There's no history to show that Iran are aggressive people. When's the last time they invaded a country? Over 200 years ago!" _
from
https://www.commentarymagazine.com/foreign-policy/middle-east/iran/iran-never-started-war/


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

President miscalculated Iran’s response, he just unified the ME against us and Europe won’t support our unjustified aggression. President alienated our allies with his stupidity and ignorance.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I just read Iran fired 12 Ballistic Missles at 2 U.S. bases. Iran is playing with fire and they might just get burned if they keep up this nonsense.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I just read Iran fired 12 Ballistic Missles at 2 U.S. bases. Iran is playing with fire and they might just get burned if they keep up this nonsense.


I think Trump assassinating a top Iran general might have been playing with fire.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> ... end this childish nonsense now.


Have you missed who or President is? 
Childish is his default setting.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> I just read Iran fired 12 Ballistic Missles at 2 U.S. bases. Iran is playing with fire and they might just get burned if they keep up this nonsense.


If President thinks for one minute that the Arab States will continue to support the U.S. over there neighbors you're smoking some strong zhyt.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> I think Trump assassinating a top Iran general might have been playing with fire.


Uh this person has killed thousands of American Troops with terriosm attacks. YOUR president is the only president that has stood up to Iran.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Why are people missing here ? You know the idiot they killed lead the assault on the us post .
The idiot also killed many american troops. Do i feel sorry for the people near by that got killed ? NO.
Those people supported him. Even iraq military let him go free . Think about it he was blown up in iraq airport.
Iran may be forcing the us to totally destroy iran . The usa has been gearing up for war for 3 years producing massive amounts of the best tanks in the world The best aircraft . Many high tech updates were over do from the obama thing . I hated obama . he costed me thousand of dollars all the stupid things he did thats a different story.
Trump is poring billions of dollars into the best equipment in the world to get us back to the best in the world and just not the biggest.
I think iran could be totally destroyed in less then 24 hours but there would be a need of ground troops . What trump does not want .
There is zero winning a ground war.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Time to stockpile canned beans and ammunition.


Just filled car
Before 30 cent a gallon price hike 1st thing in the morning !


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I think Trump assassinating a top Iran general might have been playing with fire.


Everyone Loved when Obama snuffed Bin Laden



jocker12 said:


> I am not sure about the accuracy of the "news".
> 
> _Retired Congressman Ron Paul likewise declared, "There's no history to show that Iran are aggressive people. When's the last time they invaded a country? Over 200 years ago!" _
> from
> https://www.commentarymagazine.com/foreign-policy/middle-east/iran/iran-never-started-war/


Iran basically said they feel vindicated now.

They say the ball is in our court.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Why are people missing here ? You know the idiot they killed lead the assault on the us post .
> The idiot also killed many american troops. Do i feel sorry for the people near by that got killed ? NO.
> Those people supported him. Even iraq military let him go free . Think about it he was blown up in iraq airport.
> Iran may be forcing the us to totally destroy iran . The usa has been gearing up for war for 3 years producing massive amounts of the best tanks in the world The best aircraft . Many high tech updates were over do from the obama thing . I hated obama . he costed me thousand of dollars all the stupid things he did thats a different story.
> ...


I agree 100%. I don't think they need ground troops to accomplish this. Just bring a carrier task force in and bomb them from the air.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Everyone Loved when Obama snuffed Bin Laden


Trump is forever envious of Obama's popularity and achievements so he tries to undo them whenever possible.



gooddolphins said:


> I agree 100%. I don't think they need ground troops to accomplish this. Just bring a carrier task force in and bomb them from the air.


That should go smoothly with no repercussions. You have about as much foresight as the president.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Trump is forever envious of Obama's popularity and achievements so he tries to undo them whenever possible.


WHAT ACHIEVEMENTS!!!! I lost 12000 a year cause of this clown.



TemptingFate said:


> Trump is forever envious of Obama's popularity and achievements so he tries to undo them whenever possible.
> 
> 
> That should go smoothly with no repercussions. You have about as much foresight as the president.


And when did you serve in our military? I do know something about this you know


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> WHAT ACHIEVEMENTS!!!! I lost 12000 a year cause of this clown.


Yeah Obama accomplished nothing because you lost money. That's why he was elected twice and was never impeached. You're better off with Trump.


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> Uh this person has killed thousands of American Troops with terriosm attacks. YOUR president is the only president that has stood up to Iran.


Yes and there were WMD's in Iraq too.and babies ripped out of incubators in Kuwait, and the US was attack in the Gulf of Tonkin (all US lies to drag a country into wars). The General killed was actually a key factor in the fight against ISIS and he was defending his own country against US aggression. Trump is dumb, dumb, dumb and if you believe anything coming out of his mouth you are dumber. Read this and question everyone.

https://www.commondreams.org/views/...e-iran-responsible-killing-hundreds-americansexcerpt
(However, the claim that Soleimani and the Iranian government are somehow responsible for the deaths of "hundreds of Americans" in Iraq-which has been repeated by leading Democrats and the mainstream media-appears to be groundless.

There have not been significant U.S. casualties in Iraq since around 2007, when charges of Iranian involvement in attacks against U.S. forces first surfaced. Virtually all attacks against U.S. forces since the 2003 invasion had come from Baathist, Sunni, and other anti-Iranian groups. Of the more than 10,000 suspected insurgents arrested in U.S. counter-insurgency sweeps prior to the first U.S. withdrawal in 2011, the relatively few foreigners among them were Arabs, not Iranians.

The National Intelligence Estimate on Iraq, compiled by America's sixteen intelligence agencies and issued in February 2007, downplayed Iran's role in Iraq's violence and instability. Yet it was at this point that the George W. Bush Administration began making the case that Iran had become the principal foreign threat to U.S. forces in Iraq.}


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

SLuz said:


> Yes and there were WMD's in Iraq too.and babies ripped out of incubators in Kuwait, and the US was attack in the Gulf of Tonkin (all US lies to drag a country into wars). The General killed was actually a key factor in the fight against ISIS and he was defending his own country against US aggression. Trump is dumb, dumb, dumb and if you believe anything coming out of his mouth you are dumber. Read this and question everyone.
> 
> https://www.commondreams.org/views/...e-iran-responsible-killing-hundreds-americansexcerpt
> (However, the claim that Soleimani and the Iranian government are somehow responsible for the deaths of "hundreds of Americans" in Iraq-which has been repeated by leading Democrats and the mainstream media-appears to be groundless.
> ...


Yep. This bullshit is WMDs all over again


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> I agree 100%. I don't think they need ground troops to accomplish this. Just bring a carrier task force in and bomb them from the air.


just use bunker busters like we did in afghanistan , bomb deep searching for there bomb making factories . drop a few extra to make sure.
Trust me with our intel im very sure trump knows where they are . some fun facts . iran offers a 80 million price on trumps head and iran said there going to attack the white house . Both will totally fail.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> And when did you serve in our military? I do know something about this you know


Cleaning latrines and swabbing decks doesn't give you foreign policy insight, obviously.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

TPAMB said:


> Both sides need to take a breath and end this childish nonsense now.


I would definitely send Trump to the naughty corner to think about what he has done, and if Ayatollah Komedy was a girl, she would go straight over the knee for a damn good spanking!

.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Yeah Obama accomplished nothing because you lost money. That's why he was elected twice and was never impeached. You're better off with Trump.


Obama gave Iran BILLIONS. That's probably how they built those 12 Balistic Missles. If you're so sad about a Iranian Terrorist being killed. Why not get a passport and go over there. I will even pay your way.



TemptingFate said:


> Cleaning latrines and swabbing decks doesn't give you foreign policy insight, obviously.


It's not called Latrines in the military. Shows your stupidity


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Yeah Obama accomplished nothing because you lost money. That's why he was elected twice and was never impeached. You're better off with Trump.


I Lost about 37000. from the idiot . and The medical insurance he crippled it in every way . Trump fixed it .
Trump is doing some great things for us little people. Trump also trying to get our prescribed drug cost down to the lowest. Why does canada pay less then a 1/4 then us on some drugs or more ? Also trump doubled our standard tax deductions ! thanks trump .


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> I Lost about 37000. from the idiot . and The medical insurance he crippled it in every way . Trump fixed it .
> Trump is doing some great things for us little people. Trump also trying to get our prescribed drug cost down to the lowest. Why does canada pay less then a 1/4 then us on some drugs or more ? Also trump doubled out standard tax deductions ! thanks trump .


Amen to that


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow. There are still people out there that think TRUMP is a good thing? Boggles the mind.

Canada plays less for health care and drugs because we all pay a lot of taxes and the heathcare is taken care of. No bills. You walk into a hospital, get treatment, and and walk out. You are not billed for anything while in the hospital.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Obama gave Iran BILLIONS. That's probably how they built those 12 Balistic Missles. If you're so sad about a Iranian Terrorist being killed. Why not get a passport and go over there. I will even pay your way.


You're quite generous for an Uber driver. I don't have to feel sorry for the Iranian general to know that assassinating him and starting a war is not good for the USA or Iran or any other country in the region except maybe Israel. You go ahead and beat your macho war drums like you did for the Iraq war because they told you Saddam was a bad man and see where it gets you. Suckered again.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Wow. There are still people out there that think TRUMP is a good thing? Boggles the mind.


My opinion my medical insurance is 75 % less then obama . the stock market never been higher ever. I made a lot of money after he took office . i Also get the tax breaks i deserve . So i like trump over 12 years of bush 8 years idiot obama .


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Wow. There are still people out there that think TRUMP is a good thing? Boggles the mind.
> 
> Canada plays less for health care and drugs because we all pay a lot of taxes and the heathcare is taken care of. No bills. You walk into a hospital, get treatment, and and walk out. You are not billed for anything while in the hospital.


Why are you chiming in. You live in Canada


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> Why are you chiming in. You live in Canada


Canada insurance is not the best . Lot of people carry there own personal policy along with the free heath care.
see the free insurance is great if you have a cold of flue but if you really need to get something down heart diagnostic knee treatment back surgery .There is a serious long waiting list .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> I Lost about 37000. from the idiot . and The medical insurance he crippled it in every way .


From being long-term unemployed, I lost more than that in lost income. I won't even comment on ObummerCare.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> You're quite generous for an Uber driver. I don't have to feel sorry for the Iranian general to know that assassinating him and starting a war is not good for the USA or Iran or any other country in the region except maybe Israel. You go ahead and beat your macho war drums like you did for the Iraq war because they told you Saddam was a bad man and see where it gets you. Suckered again.


I'm not beating war drums. I definitely do not want a war but this guy that was killed was a terrorist and he was planning more attacks on our troops. So do I think it's good he's dead. HELL YEAH


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

The Iranian foreign minister has gone on record saying throwing rocks over the fence is their response to General Soiledmyselfy getting offed.

Wait for BDA.

If no Americans were killed, call it a day.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Just bring a carrier task force in and bomb them from the air.





gooddolphins said:


> I'm not beating war drums.


Lol


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Lol


Why would you think I'm beating war drums? Do you have family or friends in the military? I was in a bombing in the military and decapitated this girl that hadn't been home in 3 years. She had 2 weeks left in the military.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> Why would you think I'm beating war drums? Do you have family or friends in the military? I was in a bombing in the military and decapitated this girl that hadn't been home in 3 years. She had 2 weeks left in the military.


Godspeed.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Lordy!!! Who needs foreign soil for a battle

This is WWIII  World Wide Web Wars right here between you blokes on this forum!

.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Lordy!!! Who needs foreign soil for a battle
> 
> This is WWIII  World Wide Web Wars right here between you blokes on this forum!
> 
> .


Lol. You're correct


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> President miscalculated Iran's response, he just unified the ME against us and Europe won't support our unjustified aggression. President alienated our allies with his stupidity and ignorance.


United Mideast. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; That's a funny one.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Wow. There are still people out there that think TRUMP is a good thing? Boggles the mind.
> 
> Canada plays less for health care and drugs because we all pay a lot of taxes and the heathcare is taken care of. No bills. You walk into a hospital, get treatment, and and walk out. You are not billed for anything while in the hospital.


Canada has free health care because it sucks and because Canada leaches off of the US military.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Let's pretend we're on a gradeschool playground:

Bully is running around beating up random kids. Now and then he punches the tall kid who's known for not getting mad that often. Bully stabs the tall kid with a compass, then throws sand in his eyes. Nothing. After a while, tall kid finally gets sick of this and clotheslines the bully as said bully rushes off to torment another 2nd-grader. Now the bully and bully's friends are screaming about how the tall kid, unprovoked, started a fight. The parents of the bully and bully's friends are all screaming to have the tall kid expelled.

That, in a nutshell, is what happened.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Screw Iran, passing the buck is how we ended up where we are at with North Korea. Doing nothing and attempting to appease a nation against our national security has consequences too.

Iran has been keeping shit going in the region since Obama’s second term. These people has been chanting death to America since at least the 70’s.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Screw Iran, passing the buck is how we ended up where we are at with North Korea. Doing nothing and attempting to appease a nation against our national security has consequences too.
> 
> Iran has been keeping shit going in the region since Obama's second term. These people has been chanting death to America since at least the 70's.


This has been going on since we overthrew the democratically government of Iran in 53/54.



gooddolphins said:


> Uh this person has killed thousands of American Troops with terriosm attacks. YOUR president is the only president that has stood up to Iran.


We went into the ME to protect the oil barons who have been exploiting the people of these countries, then we created Bin Laden which backfired and initiated a bogus war in Iraq. Back in 53/54 we overthrew the democratically elected government of Iran and installed our puppet the Shah.
We the USA have been the cause of the situations we are in today in the ME.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> This has been going on since we overthrew the democratically government of Iran in 53/54.
> 
> 
> We went into the ME to protect the oil barons who have been exploiting the people of these countries, then we created Bin Laden which backfired and initiated a bogus war in Iraq. Back in 53/54 we overthrew the democratically elected government of Iran and installed our puppet the Shah.
> We the USA have been the cause of the situations we are in today in the ME.


Moronic.
Muslims have been murdering each other because they are the wrong brand of Moslem for 1500 years.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Moronic.
> Muslims have been murdering each other because they are the wrong brand of Moslem for 1500 years.


President loves stupid tools like you because you're uneducated to the facts and truth.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> President loves stupid tools like you because you're uneducated to the facts and truth.


"President"

What grade are you in, Petey?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> "President"
> 
> What grade are you in, Petey?


Little Kim named your messiah not me.


----------



## Somalipirate (Apr 4, 2017)

An Iranian response targeting US troops was always part of Orange Anus’ plan. He needs that to justify the next escalation. I think he’s seriously pissed at the the lack of American casualties, coupled with the Iranian offer to call off the war.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

"Iran took & concluded proportionate measures in self-defense under Article 51 of UN Charter targeting base from which cowardly armed attack against our citizens & senior officials were launched."

"We do not seek escalation or war, but will defend ourselves against any aggression."

Read Newsmax: Iranian Foreign Minister: Iran Does Not Seek Escalation or War
*Urgent:* Do you approve of Pres. Trump's job performance? Vote Here Now!

https://www.newsmax.com/politics/foreign-minister-javad-zarif-missile-attacks/2020/01/07/id/948840/


Somalipirate said:


> An Iranian response targeting US troops was always part of Orange Anus' plan. He needs that to justify the next escalation. I think he's seriously pissed at the the lack of American casualties, coupled with the Iranian offer to call off the war.


MSNBC reported casualties.

"During a broadcast of Hardball on MSNBC, NBC News Tehran bureau chief Ali Arouzi parroted Iranian state media propaganda claiming erroneously that Iranian rockets had killed 30 American soldiers."

https://amgreatness.com/2020/01/07/...rump-propaganda-during-iranian-rocket-attack/


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Nuke the bastards!
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Both sides need to take a breath and end this childish nonsense now.


I have better negotiation. Citizen of both countries will be very happy.
US wants Iran's leaders Hassan Rouhani and his cabinets members. Iran wants Trump and his administrations.
Let's trade them. Peace will come for good. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:



gooddolphins said:


> Obama gave Iran BILLIONS. That's probably how they built those 12 Balistic Missles. If you're so sad about a Iranian Terrorist being killed.


For the deal, Iran had to destroy its nuclear related buildings and equipment, cementing everything they invested in Trillions dollar. That's why Obama paid them to destroy everything. No one would destroy their investment unless getting reimbursement.

*Fact check: Trump repeats exaggeration about Obama and the Iran deal*
From CNN's Daniel Dale, Nicole Gaouette and Zachary Cohen








US President Donald Trump speaks about the situation with Iran in the Grand Foyer of the White House Photo by SAUL LOEB/AFP via Getty Images
President Trump moments ago repeated an oft-repeated assertion that Iran was "given $150 billion" by the 2015 nuclear agreement signed by the Obama administration.
*Facts first: *_That figure is an exaggeration. And the money in question wasn't American._
The US had agreed to unfreeze a significant sum of Iran's assets that had been frozen in international financial institutions, predominantly outside the US, because of sanctions against Iran.
*Trump did not pull the $150 billion figure out of thin air: *Obama himself mused in a 2015 interview about Iran having "$150 billion parked outside the country." But experts on Iran policy, and Obama's administration, said that the quantity of assets the agreement actually made available to Iran was much lower.
In 2015, Treasury Secretary Jack Lew put the number at $56 billion. PolitiFact reported that Garbis Iradian, chief economist at the Institute of International Finance, put it at about $60 billion. Adam Szubin, a senior Treasury Department official, testified to Congress in 2015 that the "usable liquid assets" would total "a little more than $50 billion." The rest of Iran's foreign assets, he said, were either tied up in "illiquid" projects "that cannot be monetized quickly, if at all, or are composed of outstanding loans to Iranian entities that cannot repay them."
Trump was more accurate on Wednesday when he claimed Iran had been given $1.8 billion "in cash." The Obama administration did send Iran $1.7 billion - $400 million plus interest - to settle a decades-old dispute over a purchase of never-delivered US military goods Iran made before its government was overthrown in the Islamic Revolution of 1979.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> These people has been chanting death to America since at least the 70's.


Iran and Arabian countries hate America. US backing up Israel since just after world war II and Arab considers Israel as their enemy. That's why America become their enemy as well.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I have better negotiation. Citizen of both countries will be very happy.
> US wants Iran's leaders Hassan Rouhani and his cabinets members. Iran wants Trump and his administrations.
> Let's trade them. Peace will come for good. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Its on now.
> 
> Going fill up gas tank.


War not on. see my post in political forum entitled Chaos Theory


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks like they missed and took down Ukraine International Airlines Flight 752.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

wow A lot of middle eastern political experts here on this thread.. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Surge!


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> President loves stupid tools like you because you're uneducated to the facts and truth.


Maybe you should read a book on the history of Islam before making such a nonsensical statement and call people stupid. The Sunni and Shia sects came about just after Mohammad died. The fight was over who should succeed Mohammad. They've been fighting over this ever since.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Maybe you should read a book on the history of Islam before making such a nonsensical statement and call people stupid. The Sunni and Shia sects came about just after Mohammad died. The fight was over who should succeed Mohammad. They've been fighting over this ever since.


PeteyPoo has been deranged since 2016.


----------



## Somalipirate (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Somalipirate (Apr 4, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> PeteyPoo has been deranged since 2016.
> View attachment 399132
> View attachment 399133


He lies about Obama, yet Trump himself sold weapons to Saudi Arabia totaling $110 billion immediately, and $350 billion over 10 years. That's right... he sold weapons to the country of origin of the attackers on 9/11!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> United Mideast. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; That's a funny one.
> 
> 
> Canada has free health care because it sucks and because Canada leaches off of the US military.


Uh huh,

Those Canadans should take an example from Our Canadian brothers up north in the British territory of Canadia,

The Canadians are the 14th biggest spendings in their military, sure it's nowhere near the US spending but they are 39th in global population and 14th in Military spending.

I wish those Canadans would spend money on their military like the Canadians do.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Somalipirate said:


> He lies about Obama, yet Trump himself sold weapons to Saudi Arabia totaling $110 billion immediately, and $350 billion over 10 years. That's right... he sold weapons to the country of origin of the attackers on 9/11!
> View attachment 399166


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> Uh this person has killed thousands of American Troops with terriosm attacks. YOUR president is the only president that has stood up to Iran.


One persons terrorist is another's patriot.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uh huh,
> 
> Those Canadans should take an example from Our Canadian brothers up north in the British territory of Canadia,
> 
> ...


10th in GDP.

Turkey is about to outspend their sorry asses. Japan doesn't have a military and they outspend the Canadians.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Its on now.
> 
> Going fill up gas tank.


Fortunately the Sunni Saudis are still on NATO and the US side.

Or that appears to be an indicator of their public v. private positions as a Clinton was famed for saying :laugh:

So yeah, filling up your Prius and storing a couple of extra large gas cans isn't a bad idea either :roflmao:


----------

